# My Radiata



## Dud (Jun 17, 2009)

This is my radiata  ..











im still using a simple aquairum and newspaper as substrate.. im still making my torts table.. and im gonna add red dirt + soil.. about 70/30 mix..


----------



## shelber10 (Jun 17, 2009)

Your tort is adorable!!!!!!


----------



## Stazz (Jun 17, 2009)

Your tort is lovely, Dud  Whats his/her name?? And what is red dirt?


----------



## Isa (Jun 17, 2009)

Really cute


----------



## Mow'scaretaker (Jun 17, 2009)

Oh what a beautiful tort you have!

~Trina


----------



## Dud (Jun 17, 2009)

shelber10 said:


> Your tort is adorable!!!!!!



thx shelber10 



Stazz said:


> Your tort is lovely, Dud  Whats his/her name?? And what is red dirt?


i dunno what u guys called them back there.. http://photoeverywhere.co.uk/east/australia/red_dirt170692.jpg maybe that will help clear you out 



Isa said:


> Really cute


thx :d





Mow said:


> Oh what a beautiful tort you have!
> 
> ~Trina


thx


----------



## sift (Jun 17, 2009)

Gorgeous baby with amazing patterning!!


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jun 17, 2009)

Beautiful! Thanks so much for sharing with us.


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 20, 2009)

What an awesome shell! Just love it.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jun 20, 2009)

Really beautiful!!!


----------



## baseballturtle48 (Jun 20, 2009)

Wow, he's beautiful!


----------

